# Mbuna with Haps and Aulonocara?



## gr8Fan (Oct 29, 2009)

I know Mbuna are very aggressive and can't be mix with others but they are beautiful fish full of energy.

I'm setting up a 55 gal (all-male) tank with haps, peacocks etc..

Beaside yellow labs, which mbuna species has a fair social behavior?

I would like to stock maybe 3 different species of mbuna(1 fish per species).

Since mbuna females have color maybe go with females instead to keep the aggression on the low side?

Any suggestions?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Which species of Haps and Peacocks are you thinking of getting?

The number of species is going to be fairly small in such a small tank.


----------



## gr8Fan (Oct 29, 2009)

My wish list: Copadichromis sp.Mloto Fluorescent, Copadichromis trewavasae , Protomelas sp.Steveni Taiwan(Taiwan Reef), Aulonocara Benga Peacock, New Yellow Regal, Aulonocara ethelwynnae, Aulonocara sp.Lwanda, Lemon Jake, Aulonocara stuartgranti (Ngara), Aulonocara German Red.

There's 9 here but 12 fish total for the tank.

Is this a fair count?

Eventually I'm upgrading on the near future.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Drop these two.

Aulonocara sp.Lwanda, Lemon Jake

The Jake types are too aggressive for the tank size. I would also only pick one of the Benga or Yellow Regal... too similar.

I might add in a female Yellow Lab, female Red Zebra and female OB fuelleborni or female acei. Chances are that in choosing these females, you will have less aggression.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

at first my taiwan reef did really well in my 55, then eventually you could see he just was not happy, i just don't think it's big enough for them


----------



## kodyboy (Dec 9, 2007)

I have had rusties, yellow labs and cyaneorhabdos with haps and peacocks and have had no issues.


----------



## BigFish77 (Feb 1, 2009)

Anyone ever keep demasoni or red zebra with haps? Just curious if you had large haps then added smaller mbuna if that would make a difference.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

BigFish77 said:


> Anyone ever keep demasoni or red zebra with haps? Just curious if you had large haps then added smaller mbuna if that would make a difference.


Yes, but not in a 55 gallon. 125 gallon.... and now we can talk, depending on the Haps.


----------



## gr8Fan (Oct 29, 2009)

I was looking at the profiles section, some mbunas temperament are mildly aggressive but my question is...

If you stock this mbunas with peacocks and haps would this mild aggression be an issue?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

gr8Fan said:


> I was looking at the profiles section, some mbunas temperament are mildly aggressive but my question is...
> 
> If you stock this mbunas with peacocks and haps would this mild aggression be an issue?


It could be.


----------



## BigFish77 (Feb 1, 2009)

What about Demasoni or Red Zebra with Pheno, Spinolatus, Rostratus, and Peacocks in a 180 gallon tank?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

BigFish77 said:


> What about Demasoni or Red Zebra with Pheno, Spinolatus, Rostratus, and Peacocks in a 180 gallon tank?


The demasoni could get eaten by a full sized rostratus.

I have kept M. estherae in with Haps for quite a few years, and on three seperate occassions. On two occassions (including currently) it was with blue males/red females. One occassion it was an OB male with red females. In all instances the Haps were large adults established in the aquarium, and larger than the estherae. I've yet to have problems, and in every instance the Haps have remained dominant.

The Haps have been Red Empress, venestus, phenochilus, fryeri types. If the peacocks are jakes types, you stand a chance, but if they are lesser aggressive species, perhaps not.


----------



## BigFish77 (Feb 1, 2009)

The red zebra were donations given to me from a LFS, they were actually dropped off in a bag on the front porch of the shop, must have just been spit or stripped. I put the five fry in my tank with the big guys so far they have survived in the pvc and little rock work I have. As far as peacocks, I only have one its a hybrid looks like a red shoulder. All else are big haps etc. They are red form M. estherae, thought the orange/red color would be a good variation since all guys are mainly blue. Being so small, when can i determine sex? Sorry to high-jack this thread, hopefully poster will get soem info from my questions. 
By the way, the fish were free Yippie :thumb: :thumb:


----------

